# Chainsaw for halloween?



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

Hey, this year I want to play chainsaw psycho, and want to get a loud, scary as @#$# chainsaw that is safe. Is there a chainsaw that is meant for this? I saw the deluxe animated chainsaw, but I don't know if it is loud enough. Is there a special covering I need to use a real chainsaw?


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Be careful with the real deal if you are using it indoors. It produces a lot of emissions that could cause TOT's or patrons some unwanted reactions. If outdoors I say go for it! Just remember to remove the chain, not cover and keep the blade guide pointed up to the sky for safety! Best of luck to ya!! *


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

if you want a sparking effect... you need a fence and a car battery. Connect the positive terminal to the metal arm(that does not have chain on it) and the negative to the fence (metal works best for obvious reason) chain link is preferred because it will spark better. make sure not to leave the blade in one spot to ling it will weld to the fence and make sure that the tots are far enough away... they usually wont come close if you start sparking it early. this works with anything metal. Ive seen someone do it with a freddy glove


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There have been several discussions on the use of chainsaws:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/96961-chainsaw-question.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/96964-question-chainsaw-use-haunt.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94706-extra-loud-chainsaw-prop.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/88597-chainsaw-prop.html

Ter_ran's points were pretty good. I'd also make sure that who ever is using the chainsaw works with it a little bit to get the feel for the weight and moving/running with it. You don't want to lunge out at someone and smack them with it (so get an idea of how close is too close) and not trip and fall with the thing either. It's still a big piece of metal with a motor and it could hurt someone even without the chain. 

Also, make sure the people you're scaring are in an area that isn't going to get them hurt (or your scare actor) when they react. Coming out from behind a wall or the like where they can back up on level ground is best. Don't do it near stairs, porches, any uneven ground or where they could fall into something and damage it or themselves.

(and definitely don't do it in a small enclosed space both because of the emissions AND the noise factor - that could deafen a person if you rev the motor too close).

Check your local noise ordinances too.

And if you do use a real chainsaw - REMOVE THE CHAIN, PRACTICE YOUR MOVES WITH IT AND BE EXTRA CAREFUL- can't say this enough...


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

easy, dont spend alot of money on cheap fake chainsaws,
buy a real chainsaw, no more then a 14 inch, then just take off the chain, this year just to be safe, i painted a sock grey with blood on it, and it put it over then end, simple as that


----------



## mrdonenzone (May 23, 2011)

ok, thanks everyone, im probably going to buy one off ebay


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

If you take off the chain the motor will run faster since there is no load on it. Depending on which one you get you may want to try to adjust the throttle so it runs a little slower. Running faster will shorten its life and void any warranty.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Make sure you can see if you have a mask on. I caught myself running after some really young TOT's when I couldn't see how old they were. I wouldn't have gone after them if I knew how young they were.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes! I have done that before... in the dark everyone looks the same so be careful. The parents don't take to kindly to that sort of thing.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

SPEAKERS! Use them instead. The risks involved with using an actual chain saw with or without a chain, is still dangerous! (accidents, toxic emissions, etc) The same startle effect can be created using a non-functioning chainsaw, and a high quality chainsaw sound file! Of course, this would only work in a room setup.

Still, it's a safer alternative.
strobe lights, and fog would be added to enhance. In the dark...it's all relative anyway. 
You could probably use a _cut-down-to-size_ pool noodle or any chainsaw-shaped object and still get away with it!

Plus... you're omitting some of the sensory aspects normally associated with a chainsaw "startle" 
No longer with the smells of gasoline, oil, and the sound of an idling chainsaw give hints to Trick or Treaters about 
that "chainsaw man" around the corner! Without sensory cues, guests are completely clueless! 
Ready, to crap their pants in terror! 

Here's a sound file I created that you might can use:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XOJY48CF


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

I have 2 real, running and very load chainsaws that I use in our haunt...I run them,I just keep my distance from my patrons. slamming the bar on the concrete emits sparks..


----------

